# partners&couples



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

Im just so happy about me and my boyfriend, so im gonna post a piccy :lol:

feel free to post pics of you and your partner/boyfriend/girlfriend/wife/husband here if you like 



Nat


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's good to see someone actually happy and content.

Good for you and I hope it continues.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 15, 2008)

lol?


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

haha i dont know... im bored so i thought id post a pic of me and sam 


Nat


----------



## missllama (Dec 15, 2008)

herpsrule is he the one with the alpaca that im going to steal? lol
i dont have any pics of michael and me on my laptop  ill get one on his bday thurs 
you and ur partner look really happy!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> herpsrule is he the one with the alpaca that im going to steal? lol
> i dont have any pics of michael and me on my laptop  ill get one on his bday thurs
> you and ur partner look really happy!


 

:lol::lol:hahaha yes hes the one with the alpaca  i should post a pic of it too, ill see if i can get one hang a tic


Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

alpaca - Jellybean


----------



## sparky (Dec 15, 2008)

AWWW look he is wearing a crown in the first pic, how cute.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 15, 2008)

Peter and I - Pete was a non-herper but now goes herping with me, patches up my bites and even helps me clean enclosures.......although he is yet to actually hold a snake


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

awww how cute 


Nat


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 15, 2008)

This pic was taken on Halloween. He's the one on the left  2 years we have been together.













:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## palmej (Dec 15, 2008)

here is me and ryan.almost 11 months now ahah only photo i have. and his eyes are blocked out =|


----------



## melgalea (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, dont usually post pics of us, but what the heck. 
my husband. we have been together for 9 years. 
and a photo of our gorgeous 7 1/2 year old daughter.


----------



## mungus (Dec 15, 2008)

Your Hubby from Newcastle


----------



## mungus (Dec 15, 2008)

Your hubby from Newcastle ??


----------



## shane14 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well i don't have one with my GF atm but I got one of her


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got nobody  weeeee. Nice pics everyone : )


----------



## miley_take (Dec 15, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> I've got nobody  weeeee. Nice pics everyone : )


 
LOL same and that's how I like it atm! Only boy for me is my male bredli :lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 15, 2008)

miley_take said:


> LOL same and that's how I like it atm! Only boy for me is my male bredli :lol:


 

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how do you make out with a snake????


----------



## miley_take (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL no, but he gives the odd "love bite"


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 15, 2008)

lol em:lol:
I'm the same too lol, go us loners!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

how sweet  i love the pics! 
i cant wait till i finally get to marry this guy.. were not engaged, but were both intent on marrying one another in a few years 

erm..halloween pic lol

Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

oh, and all you single ones out there looking for someone, do not despair, the right person will come along sooner or later, you just need to be patient and let them come to you!
for example, ive been best friends with sam for at least 4 years, and normal friends before that for many more. we both didnt really realise it, but each other were right under our noses, we couldnt be better for each other! only about 4 or 5 months ago we decided we loved each other soo much as friends, and even more then that as a couple. so were dating and working towards marriage  im sooo happy!!!!

Nat


----------



## Renagade (Dec 15, 2008)

my partoner is in the hat, and that is me behind her. we have been togethr for 2 and 1/2 years. i think the world of her. sorry about the doge photo.


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 15, 2008)

i got some picturs of us in my pictures folder


----------



## gravitation (Dec 15, 2008)

I just sleep around.






hahaha.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 15, 2008)

I keep getting rejected bye this 1 girl.


Will


----------



## euphorion (Dec 15, 2008)

YOU HAVE A SHELTIE!!! ten points to you, i have two


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 15, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> YOU HAVE A SHELTIE!!! ten points to you, i have two


 

Whats a "sheltie"?


Will


----------



## gravitation (Dec 15, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Whats a "sheltie"?
> 
> 
> Will



I would have thought it was a shetland sheepdog, but i don't see any dogs.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 15, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I keep getting rejected bye this 1 girl.
> 
> 
> Will


 LOL AHAHAHAHAHA damn hey.


----------



## Barno111 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is my girlfriend aimee and i at our formal. Around this time last year. I might like to add if people school relationships dont last. Aimee and i have been together almost 3 years now and are still happy as. Its still like we were in our first 3 months always mucking around!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 15, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> LOL AHAHAHAHAHA damn hey.


 

whats so funny? seiriosly(spelling is wrong I know)?


Will


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 15, 2008)

my gf amy n i,amys in the black and im in the white...with scooby-doo the bredli. been dating 2 months amy= my world


----------



## Adsell (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the site could do with a name change - Aussie pythons and Lesbians:lol:
Ads


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 15, 2008)

never anything wrong with a gay couple...

i dont have a pic of me and my g\f together but here is a picture of her at work :lol::lol::lol::lol:




i should mention its my g\f to be.... i just gotta get famous first...


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 15, 2008)

I knew she was cheating on me :evil:


----------



## melgalea (Dec 15, 2008)

sturdy, is that really ur gf


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, its Abby from NCIS.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 16, 2008)

haha. yeah abby from NCIS is pretty hot.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 16, 2008)

And by the way, all you happy couples, get married already so you can be miserable like the rest of us.....


----------



## macj81 (Dec 16, 2008)

The reason I love life for 

our children & the person of my dreams.

On our wedding day


----------



## graememw (Dec 16, 2008)

One of my GF and of us at the train station on very cold winters day... Been with each other for a bit over 3 years....


----------



## macj81 (Dec 16, 2008)

*married*

miserable who has time to be miserable. 


monkeyboy said:


> And by the way, all you happy couples, get married already so you can be miserable like the rest of us.....


----------



## Fester (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's the one my wife uses as her profile pic on Facebook. I think she is trying to embarrass me, not that I don't do a good job myself!


----------



## Fester (Dec 16, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Men in Brisbane are like carparks. All the good ones are taken and the only ones left are handicapped.


 
Hey ... I love that!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2008)

love the alpaca!!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Fester (Dec 16, 2008)

Geeze! .... Lucky fellow!


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 16, 2008)

one of my wife and I 

WE GET ON GREAT ....


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, 

thought id add a pic of my partner and i. 

we have been together for 4 years now. we met while i was in the UK and i have been living there since, but 2 weeks ago we both moved back to Melbourne (he is english). this pic was taken while we were on holiday in Thailand.

i am on the left and dan is on the right.


----------



## Camo (Dec 16, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> one of my wife and I
> 
> WE GET ON GREAT ....


Ohhhhh that made me laugh mate.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 16, 2008)

True love....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 16, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> thought id add a pic of my partner and i.
> 
> ...


very cute


----------



## the.badger (Dec 16, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> thought id add a pic of my partner and i.
> 
> ...



Damn it, all the hot ones are gay :evil:


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks everyone  it seems there are a few nice couples here on APS!

yes i have a sheltie, he is the most adorable dog ever!! although he is getting old now, the poor little guy!

keep em' coming!


Nat


----------



## Trouble (Dec 16, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Damn it, all the hot ones are gay :evil:


 
yeah, it's so true isn't it. . . why why WHY .
hey Jay, my mum wants a gay shopping partner (she says gays have good fashion sence) would you be willing, or your partner lol. . ? jks
you guys are lovely together!

All the couples look great together.

:lol: sloth_head, that made me laugh!!! true love lol


----------



## Recharge (Dec 16, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I should become a lesbian, cause I never have any luck with men.
> 
> Men in Brisbane are like carparks. All the good ones are taken and the only ones left are handicapped.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



awww don't pick on us handicapped peoples :|


----------



## Emzie (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my bf he is the greatest thing in the world and I know I don’t deserve him

We have so much fun together and ive never gone a day where I haven’t laughed we are like best friends more then a couple I know im young but I would be happy to spend the rest of my life with him. He treats me like im the only girl in the world that exits and he would/does do anything for me
Before him I was in a really bad relationship and now im so grateful for what ive got and im so lucky to have someone who adds to my life not takes away


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

Fester said:


> Geeze! .... Lucky fellow!


----------



## Fester (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol ..........................


----------



## wicca4life7 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to get a pic of me and my man been together 5 months now we met in training at work and still work together. He's a little older then me i'm 18 and he turned 25 today but we work rather well i think.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

Opps...wrong thread


----------



## andyscott (Dec 16, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> You're all disgusting! I'm celibate!


 

Is that because your other half always has a headache LMAO :lol::lol:


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 16, 2008)

Not the best pic,. but the only one I have with me
This is me & my Fiance Damian


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Is that because your other half always has a headache LMAO :lol::lol:



:lol: Yes...and that!


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is me and my hubby, been married for 6 years next monday!!! I love him to bits and miss him so much (his away with work)


----------



## Troyster (Dec 16, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> hate to be the one to break it to ya dude but honey wont hide a penis, you'd likely get stomped to death. Or mauled to death by killer ants!
> 
> ive got that covered mate id just tuck it up and call it a mangina


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


>


How did you hook up with Tony Soprano.:shock:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 16, 2008)

cockney red said:


> How did you hook up with Tony Soprano.:shock:



More to the point how did Tony Soprano end up with Carrie-Anne Moss?


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 16, 2008)

southy said:


> lol im surprised some ppl havent posted this yet...


 
Bahaha,. lol ,.. I was waiting for it


----------



## waikare (Dec 16, 2008)

*me and my best half*

She hated snakes now she loves them


----------



## cockney red (Dec 16, 2008)

slim6y said:


> More to the point how did Tony Soprano end up with Carrie-Anne Moss?


Nah, that bloke dont look nothing like Carrie- Anne Moss.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2008)

southy said:


> lol im surprised some ppl havent posted this yet...


 
I don't get it...


Will


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 16, 2008)

this is a couples thread not a my best friend thread lawls


----------



## ravan (Dec 16, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> 
> Will




dont worry, it'll make sense in a couple of years time 

that was possibly the funniest thing i've read all week southy..


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 16, 2008)

ROFL at what Southy posted and the reply, This is me and my beautiful girlfriend at my mates party a lil while ago. we have been bestfriends for about 2 years before we started going out., lol the one in the backround is alex


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

cockney red said:


> How did you hook up with Tony Soprano.:shock:


 
lmao


----------



## coastal_22 (Dec 16, 2008)

*GF*

Me and Jess have been together for over 2 years now, these pictures were taken earlier this year on our schools central Australia tour, im prety sure these were taken ontop of st mary peak at wilpena pound. Anyway here they are, 1st is of both of us and 2nd is just jess being a knob.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 16, 2008)

Recharge said:


> awww don't pick on us handicapped peoples :|


 
Opps sorry  No offence meant.

I was meaning emotionally handicapped.


----------



## ClareB (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice thread you started Herpsrule. 

This is a pic of my husband and I. We have been together for 8 years and have two beautiful children. (Sorry about the pic quality had to scan it)


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 16, 2008)

Been married 18 years and together for 20. Because of this, no recent pictures of us together! :lol: Actually, one of us is usually taking the photo or else the kids do a crap job of it. Oh well, life goes on. He keeps me from being stupid and buying too many animals (we only have 2 dogs and 6 snakes). Next year I plan to soften him up with peach pies (they are damn good) and sexual favours before buying a woma....


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

ahh, the old sex and food trick . A sure winner


----------



## ClareB (Dec 16, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> Been married 18 years and together for 20. Because of this, no recent pictures of us together! :lol: Actually, one of us is usually taking the photo or else the kids do a crap job of it. Oh well, life goes on. He keeps me from being stupid and buying too many animals (we only have 2 dogs and 6 snakes). Next year I plan to soften him up with peach pies (they are damn good) and sexual favours before buying a woma....


 
That is so funny, it is exactly the same in our household


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Damn it, all the hot ones are gay :evil:



huahuahua sorry, the badger!

but not all gays are hot lol


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> very cute





Trouble said:


> yeah, it's so true isn't it. . . why why WHY .
> hey Jay, my mum wants a gay shopping partner (she says gays have good fashion sence) would you be willing, or your partner lol. . ? jks
> you guys are lovely together!
> 
> All the couples look great together.



hahaha.... thanks guys. if ur mum wants to employ me as her personal shopper i would be more than happy to oblige trouble lol. she would have to cover my airfares to QLD tho..... that cool?

and thanks jordan, u and ur girlfriend look great too...... and ur little snake!

i have got dan into reptiles now. when we were in the UK i got a leopard gecko.... ha loved him so much that he had to go and get two!!!!! he is an IT manager and has a goal to build our house...... i have told him that he can design whatever he wants as long as i hava nice big reptile room!!!!


----------



## English (Dec 17, 2008)

i am emotionally handicapped and looking for a carer!?!


----------



## Earthling (Dec 17, 2008)

English said:


> i am emotionally handicapped and looking for a carer!?!


 
You seem to be suffering from a temprorary case of Mmmmmfurryanimaliagonee. I advise you to see a Zoo immediately, with an after trip to the pound. Take cash.
If discomfort continues, seek the asistance of someone more proffesional then me......


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

English said:


> i am emotionally handicapped and looking for a carer!?!


 

Damn....all the cute ones are gay, married or live in Melbourne. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 17, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Damn....all the cute ones are gay, married or live in Melbourne. :lol::lol::lol:



The same occurs in reverse - only different...

All the intelligent, non-baggage holding, good looking, well sized chicks are either married, taken or live in every part of the country, maybe even the world, but not Cairns.... Gay ones don't count...


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

slim6y said:


> The same occurs in reverse - only different...
> 
> All the intelligent, non-baggage holding, good looking, well sized chicks are either married, taken or live in every part of the country, maybe even the world, but not Cairns.... Gay ones don't count...



Or they all come out of the woodwork at the same time (like they say it never rains but it pours) and because women have this weird telepathic thing going on all find out about each other so they start a 'Hating Gordo' club. Then you get nothing for another 6 months until they either forget or the new ones appear.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree




Renagade said:


> haha. yeah abby from NCIS is pretty hot.


----------



## Danni (Dec 17, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> Next year I plan to soften him up with peach pies (they are damn good) and sexual favours before buying a woma....


 
haha, i love using sexual favours.. you can use them for just about anything.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 17, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> huahuahua sorry, the badger!
> 
> but not all gays are hot lol



That makes me feel a bit better LOL.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my god jordan that is the worse bloody picture of me ever! lol
Lesbians rule!!! wooo!!
Love you Jord
xxxxx


reptilegirl_jordan said:


> my gf amy n i,amys in the black and im in the white...with scooby-doo the bredli. been dating 2 months amy= my world
> View attachment 72650


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my girl.Took it yesterday 
Im left shes right/top.lol
Love you baby
xx


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 17, 2008)

ilovejordan said:


> This is my girl.Took it yesterday
> Im left shes right/top.lol
> Love you baby
> xx


 that pic sucks


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I just sleep around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.



Emzie said:


> I love my bf he is the greatest thing in the world and I know I don’t deserve him
> 
> We have so much fun together and ive never gone a day where I haven’t laughed we are like best friends more then a couple I know im young but I would be happy to spend the rest of my life with him. He treats me like im the only girl in the world that exits and he would/does do anything for me
> Before him I was in a really bad relationship and now im so grateful for what ive got and im so lucky to have someone who adds to my life not takes away



AND he has a tongue ring 


I don't do relationships. Too much effort, too little money. Women are EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that is his best feature


----------



## luvezit (Dec 17, 2008)

Barno111 said:


> This is my girlfriend aimee and i at our formal. Around this time last year. I might like to add if people school relationships dont last. Aimee and i have been together almost 3 years now and are still happy as. Its still like we were in our first 3 months always mucking around!


 

Hubby n I are high school sweet hearts have been together 13yrs now married with 3 kids n still happy.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> AND he has a tongue ring





Emzie said:


> that is his best feature




lol..... you like piercings? maybe we should start another thread........

''who has what pierced?''

i wouldnt be able to show one of mine hahaha


----------



## slim6y (Dec 17, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Or they all come out of the woodwork at the same time (like they say it never rains but it pours) and because women have this weird telepathic thing going on all find out about each other so they start a 'Hating Gordo' club. Then you get nothing for another 6 months until they either forget or the new ones appear.



Yes, this is true... I also noted that a lot of friends of mine have also just split up with their respective loved ones - I guess the telepathy works between them and friends of mine too...

And gordo - I don't think it's just the women who are telepathic - I hate you too :lol:


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Amen.



I just see someone like twice a week, it's like getting your car serviced.
I mean sure i suppose i develop some kind of relationship with these guys, get along very well.
Basically it's a relationship without the let's see eachother every day and get jealous over nothing crap.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I just see someone like twice a week, it's like getting your car serviced.


 
Just without the bill


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> AND he has a tongue ring
> 
> I don't do relationships. Too much effort, too little money. Women are EXPENSIVE.


 
I don't do relationships either....too many men out there want to treat you like crap.

But...I do have a tongue ring...so they are the ones missing out...lol


----------



## Hetty (Dec 17, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I just see someone like twice a week, it's like getting your car serviced.



What a charming analogy! I'm surprised that came from a woman.


----------



## Jewly (Dec 17, 2008)

Why shouldn't women think like that? A lot of men have thought that way about women for years and it's about time they got a bit of their own back.

I've often had a FB cause I can't/won't put up with all the crap a lot of men want to dish out. Works out perfectly...you get to spend some quality time with a nice guy, and you get to have 'special cuddles' and then you get to send him on his way and you don't have to do his washing..lol


----------



## Kersten (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with FBs as long as all parties are on the same page. Much like any other "relationship" really.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 17, 2008)

I said I was surprised it came from a woman, not that women shouldn't think like that. I think it's sad that some people think that way, but on the other hand, it is understandable.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Why shouldn't women think like that? A lot of men have thought that way about women for years and it's about time they got a bit of their own back.
> 
> I've often had a FB cause I can't/won't put up with all the crap a lot of men want to dish out. Works out perfectly...you get to spend some quality time with a nice guy, and you get to have 'special cuddles' and then you get to send him on his way and you don't have to do his washing..lol



ANd they are so much better than one night stands!


----------



## Kersten (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to think it was sad too. But if everyone is happy what's the problem, you know? It's better than lying to each other and pretending you're in love when you're not. Way better than being so desperate you'll take home anything that breathes. And hey, I've seen some beautiful relationships develop between people who'd sworn off relationships for life and have ended up falling for their FBs :lol:


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my hubby and I - He is the best thing in my life, he lights up even the darkest of my days. 
He has sat by my hospital bed while I was in a coma from asthma and has had to watch me suffer many attacks, we have been together for 7 years now and we now have a little bundle of joy on the way to complete our family.

It is good to see so many happy couple on here going strong and happy!!!

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Slateman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> I've got nobody  weeeee. Nice pics everyone : )



Nikki you have all of us sunshine. We all love you.


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 17, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> This is my hubby and I - He is the best thing in my life, he lights up even the darkest of my days.
> He has sat by my hospital bed while I was in a coma from asthma and has had to watch me suffer many attacks, we have been together for 7 years now and we now have a little bundle of joy on the way to complete our family.
> 
> It is good to see so many happy couple on here going strong and happy!!!
> ...


 

How old is he


----------



## gravitation (Dec 17, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Why shouldn't women think like that? A lot of men have thought that way about women for years and it's about time they got a bit of their own back.
> 
> I've often had a FB cause I can't/won't put up with all the crap a lot of men want to dish out. Works out perfectly...you get to spend some quality time with a nice guy, and you get to have 'special cuddles' and then you get to send him on his way and you don't have to do his washing..lol



Amen sister.

The whole women are clingy bickering uptight control freaks and men are sleazy dirty filthy minded pigs depiction is old.

I find i'm alot more filthy minded than most of my male companions, and if you have two people that are enjoying eachothers company but that don't want to be strapped to eachother why is that sad? I'm usually pretty much faithful to whoever i am 'seeing' anyways, it's not like i sleep with five guys at a time, but i just don't DATE the guy i am sleeping with.

Works out very nicely, also keeps things more exciting.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 17, 2008)

americanidiot said:


> How old is he


 
he is 32 and im 24


----------



## americanidiot (Dec 17, 2008)

Okies


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2008)

Paul and i have been together 4yrs in Feb and been married 3yrs this Oct.
On our wedding day




At Melbourne zoo today...... And still as happy as we were when we got married.
He is a wonderful man!


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> how sweet  i love the pics!
> i cant wait till i finally get to marry this guy.. were not engaged, but were both intent on marrying one another in a few years
> 
> erm..halloween pic lol
> ...


Congratulations Nat, hope all goes well with you both.
There is nothing more wonderful than sharing every day with your best friend


----------



## FAY (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will also get 'Girl Germs' Rocky....


----------



## shane14 (Dec 17, 2008)

I need more photos of Kiarnah!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2008)

Jay84 said:


> lol..... you like piercings? maybe we should start another thread........
> 
> ''who has what pierced?''
> 
> i wouldnt be able to show one of mine hahaha



No no, I like piercings, but I bet emzie likes his a whole lot 



GARTHNFAY said:


> You will also get 'Girl Germs' Rocky....



Oh fay, remember I am an "adult" now (i know, rofl right?) We don't believe in girl germs.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a pic of my 2 Angels


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2008)

They see me rollin (with my boy/girlfriend) they be hating.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to know how you can go off topic in Chit Chat?

Well - to make this topical - I am single but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 18, 2008)

Barno111 said:


> This is my girlfriend aimee and i at our formal. Around this time last year. I might like to add if people school relationships dont last. Aimee and i have been together almost 3 years now and are still happy as. Its still like we were in our first 3 months always mucking around!


 my hubby and I have been together since we were 16-17 ..we celebrated our 20th wedding ani on the 17.12.08(I married in 88,he was 19 and I was 20) ..school relationships can and do work ....as do teenage parents (we were 18/19 when we had our first baby)...it depends on the strength and values you both have and the STUBBORNESS AND DETERMINATION !! I did both teenage parent and marriage its been a rocky road no doubt ,but we have 4 great grown up (well almost) kids with only one 16 year old at home now ,there were some disadvantages in being a young parent but over all I look at it now and we have had the best life ..we travelled around Aussie in a bus ,with 4 kids and 2 dogs and a pet rat ..our kids have grown up with us and now at the age of 40 we have only 1 at home ,all the others have flown the coop , all are working good jobs /careers and as a parent couldnt be any prouder of our achievements ...we got a hard deal to start off with but it turned out to be the winning hand!.......wouldnt change a thing


----------



## Kris (Dec 18, 2008)

oops did it again

Kersten


----------



## Kersten (Dec 18, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I want to know how you can go off topic in Chit Chat?
> 
> Well - to make this topical - I am single but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


You could open a center for kids who can't read good and want to learn to do other stuff good too.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 18, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I want to know how you can go off topic in Chit Chat?
> 
> Well - to make this topical - I am single but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


 
Hahaha, show us your blue steel!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 18, 2008)

sarah_m said:


> Paul and i have been together 4yrs in Feb and been married 3yrs this Oct.
> On our wedding day
> 
> 
> ...



SARAH DICKSON!!!!!!! 

oh my god... fancy bumping into you on here!!!! where are u and what are you doing?


----------



## MAIA77 (Dec 18, 2008)

is anyone gonna start a singles thread? pppppp


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 18, 2008)

You suck!!!! lol na i love you,I like that picture but i look like a girl version of Kurt cobain...How gay lol.




reptilegirl_jordan said:


> that pic sucks


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 18, 2008)

all of you say how happy you are! i talk to my dad and hes like ARGH!!! LOL!!!

i heard a saying so here it is for all you happy couples:

_"friendship often ends in love, but love in friendship....never"_

Luke


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 18, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> my hubby and I have been together since we were 16-17 ..we celebrated our 20th wedding ani on the 17.12.08(I married in 88,he was 19 and I was 20) ..school relationships can and do work ....as do teenage parents (we were 18/19 when we had our first baby)...it depends on the strength and values you both have and the STUBBORNESS AND DETERMINATION !! I did both teenage parent and marriage its been a rocky road no doubt ,but we have 4 great grown up (well almost) kids with only one 16 year old at home now ,there were some disadvantages in being a young parent but over all I look at it now and we have had the best life ..we travelled around Aussie in a bus ,with 4 kids and 2 dogs and a pet rat ..our kids have grown up with us and now at the age of 40 we have only 1 at home ,all the others have flown the coop , all are working good jobs /careers and as a parent couldnt be any prouder of our achievements ...we got a hard deal to start off with but it turned out to be the winning hand!.......wouldnt change a thing


 
i spose the best part about that is your still young and you'll still have the energy to be able to go places and go out one a holiday with just you and your hubby! well done =]


----------



## jas468 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my other half. 
It seems as if we've been together forever.


----------



## hallie (Dec 18, 2008)

My wife and i in Puno, Peru on our honeymoon a month ago.

Together 7 years b4 we were married


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2008)

ilovejordan said:


> You suck!!!! lol na i love you,I like that picture but i look like a girl version of Kurt cobain...How gay lol.


bub u look like the hottest hurt cobain eva,yep 
rite now to say something on topic of chit chat umm umm
im happy for all the couples =P
love is good love can be bad.when u love someone they know how and what ur thinking so that can be bad but for most of it ..its perfect 


unless u brake up of course


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2008)

My wife and I were happy for 20 years..

Then we met


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 18, 2008)

MAIA77 said:


> is anyone gonna start a singles thread? pppppp



Hahaha, all us loners will post pics of us just standing there by ourselves!
It'll be sweet.....


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> my wife and i were happy for 20 years..
> 
> Then we met



hahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## ravan (Dec 18, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> My wife and I were happy for 20 years..
> 
> Then we met



hahahahah! i saw that on a shirt the other day! 


hehe this is my secret lover:






he doesnt know it yet, but we're getting married and running away together 
(only in my dreams )
heheheheheh


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 18, 2008)

pic


----------



## Slateman (Dec 18, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I want to know how you can go off topic in Chit Chat?
> 
> Well - to make this topical - I am single but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.



Because this is chit chat, that is not give you the right to spoil other people topic.
If you like to talk aabout something else, you are welcome to start your own. 
If is interesting and clean, people will join.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 18, 2008)

Woah... I went to find a pic of both of us together (one where neither of us are totally smashed) and i dont have one


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> Woah... I went to find a pic of both of us together (one where neither of us are totally smashed) and i dont have one


 haha classic as long as ur happy then thats all that matters


----------



## kakariki (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have any pics of me & Rob together. He hates cameras & I'm usually the one behind it, lol. We have been together for 4 1/2 years & although my kids sometimes give him a hard time, we are pretty much your average, happy ( read also crazy, weird, odd) unit! lol.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 19, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Untouchable_Jodz*
> 
> 
> ...



haha i know, i sound like the biggest bogan ever! I assure you Im not, im your suburban house/motherly kind HONEST!!!!!!

Unfortuantly Den is the camera taker and i always pull faces so he's resorted to taking pics of the spawn then me.. 

However this is him(theres one of me in my pro) with said child I must say i am NOT a dockers fan.. so don't start...


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 19, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> Woah... I went to find a pic of both of us together (one where neither of us are totally smashed) and i dont have one


 
ha ha same - I still posted mine though lol (and I'm a boring suburban mum too ...)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> lol em:lol:
> I'm the same too lol, go us loners!!



I've got no -1 but 2 boys are fighting over me at school:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: HELP! And i'm going to 1 of the boy's party Next Mon! C if I can get a pic of me and him he is really cute!:lol:


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 19, 2008)

i had no eye 11 yr olds had crushes i was too busy playing footy 

And Tattoolizzie im so glad theres 2 of us


----------



## Slateman (Dec 20, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> i had no eye 11 yr olds had crushes i was too busy playing footy
> 
> And Tattoolizzie im so glad theres 2 of us



Sent the photo here mate. You newer know your luck.


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 24, 2008)

Tara : ) We are waiting XD


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 24, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> My wife and I were happy for 20 years..
> 
> Then we met



:lol: sounds so typical! I don't think any man is ever going to talk me into going out with him!


----------



## pepper (Dec 24, 2008)

hey herpsrule does your boyfriend keep the alpaca in a suburban back yard ????? and if so do the neighbours complain about it??? I want one they are soooooo cute.......


----------



## xXFREDXx (Dec 24, 2008)

hey this is nats boyfriend, yes i do keep the alpaca in a suburba backyard as they make almost no noise but require enough land to sustain there grazing habits, we live on an half achre block and that is more then enough for jellybean (thats what we named it). So theres nothing for the neighbours to complain about


----------



## pepper (Dec 24, 2008)

kool !!! I want one.... How cute would be funny if you took him for a walk like a dog..... LOL


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 25, 2008)

This is me and Ben (and Leo, the dog). We've been together for almost three years now, and he means the world to me. This photo was taken sometime last year.


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 27, 2008)

ah, i hate going out with people! i find it frustrating! dont like it no more! single all the way...get the best of both worlds! guys and girls


----------



## ShAdY12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Me and my GF Mel ... been together bout 4 1/2 years ... herping together for 2


----------



## ambah (Dec 30, 2008)

awww, this is a sweet thread! some funny parts too 

Some pics of my fiance and i, we met while i was in highschool 6 years ago.. and we pretty much moved in together a couple of weeks after that.. its been a long process converting him into reptiles, but we're getting there. He can clean the enclosures without using the stick to get them out now, lol.


----------



## megrim (Jan 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> but not all gays are hot lol




Presenting exhibits A. and B. :lol::lol::lol: 

I'm the longhaired fool. Sorry for the thread necro.


----------



## itbites (Jan 29, 2009)

Me & Andy


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 29, 2009)

Me an my g/f anna in NZ we have been together for 4 years


----------



## m.punja (Jan 29, 2009)

captainpantspie said:


> I just see someone like twice a week, it's like getting your car serviced.


 
Oh how I miss these days....:lol::lol:



Nah I am very happily locked to a perfect chain and ball :lol: couldn't be any happier


----------



## mungus (Jan 29, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Oh how I miss these days....:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I am very happily locked to a perfect chain and ball :lol: couldn't be any happier



Yep, same here....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sativa (Jan 29, 2009)

gday guys this is one of me and my partner of 10 months  she is a mad herper , a match made in heaven , loves fishing , and is good at plastering  and a mad cook. im we are hoping to get married this year


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I want to know how you can go off topic in Chit Chat?
> 
> Well - to make this topical - I am single but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


 
it's blowing your friends up in a petrol war.


Will


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 29, 2009)

Awwwh , this thread reminds me... ='(


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 29, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Dont worry is the same for me too now!!!



same


----------



## Hetty (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, don't stress guys. You're still young, plenty of time before you have to settle down and get married


----------



## zack13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Me and my girly almost 2 years now and love her more then ever


----------



## Ishah (Jan 30, 2009)

sativa said:


> gday guys this is one of me and my partner of 10 months  she is a mad herper , a match made in heaven , loves fishing , and is good at plastering  and a mad cook. im we are hoping to get married this year


 

:cry: I'm most of that... but im not good enough to have that... with the person i like that is... not you lol  Congratulations! Its nice to see happy people... Hope it all goes well for you two and that your relationship lasts.... I don't see many ones that last these days...


----------



## andyscott (Jan 30, 2009)

itbites said:


> Me & Andy


 


WHAT THE :shock::shock::shock:

Huni, people can see me.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 30, 2009)

andyscott said:


> WHAT THE :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Huni, people can see me.


Indeed we can!


----------



## zeke22 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> lol..... you like piercings? maybe we should start another thread........
> 
> ''who has what pierced?''
> 
> i wouldnt be able to show one of mine hahaha


 

hmmmm i have 13 now will leave most to the imagination


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 30, 2009)

The big day.


----------



## juggalette (Jan 30, 2009)

Crazy me with "Mr Serious" Hubby...hehe


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 30, 2009)

im currently still inlove with myself so...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> im currently still inlove with myself so...


 lmao:lol::lol::lol::lol:and the fact your camera shy too


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> The big day.



is that a sleevless number your wife is wearing:?
cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, it was a very casual wedding. Just the two of us


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd much prefer her sleeve over the ones we normally wear.


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 30, 2009)

through to the keeper.
cheers


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2009)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Awwwh , this thread reminds me... ='(





shane13 said:


> Dont worry is the same for me too now!!!





snakeman112 said:


> same



Naaawwwww I remember my first girlfriend when i was 13, she slept with a 16 year old who beat me up the day before. And i got a flogging from my parents for getting into a fight as well! I'sa sad panda too gais! 

But it's good to get the heartbreak out of the way early, cause it'll happen plenty more times before you finish school. So Gordo's words of wisdom are getcha chin up, get back out there and enjoy yourself. Besides the more your ex's see you having fun and not caring the more it irritates them :lol:.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Naaawwwww I remember my first girlfriend when i was 13, she slept with a 16 year old who beat me up the day before. And i got a flogging from my parents for getting into a fight as well! I'sa sad panda too gais!
> 
> But it's good to get the heartbreak out of the way early, cause it'll happen plenty more times before you finish school. So Gordo's words of wisdom are getcha chin up, get back out there and enjoy yourself. Besides the more your ex's see you having fun and not caring the more it irritates them :lol:.


Fanks uncle gordo *Hi 5*:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> Fanks uncle gordo *Hi 5*:lol:



C'mon mate, now you're a man and men shake hands. *Extends right hand*

Haha that reminds me. I went on a date with this totally hot chick last year, it all went really well until i walked her to a taxi. Said our good bye's and that we had a good time rah rah rah and then... she shook my hand... :shock: Was one of the more awkward moments of my life lol.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> C'mon mate, now you're a man and men shake hands. *Extends right hand*
> 
> LOL you sure she wansn't a he :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> LOL you sure she wansn't a he :lol:



Haha! Quite sure, all the guys i've dated give you a hug and peck on the cheek. :lol:


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Haha! Quite sure, all the guys i've dated give you a hug and peck on the cheek. :lol:


 
Were they any good looking?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2009)

LauraM said:


> Were they any good looking?



Would i go out with a fugly?? I think not.


----------



## Minka (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha this thread is toooo funny


----------



## Aslan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Minka *- Why haven't you posted one of our romantic photos yet sexy?


----------



## Schlumpe (Jan 30, 2009)

Aslan it says Your the *Gangster of Love.* Any group photos.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 30, 2009)

Aslan said:


> *Minka *- Why haven't you posted one of our romantic photos yet sexy?



Yeah, I would love to see it.


----------



## Aslan (Jan 30, 2009)

Schlumpe said:


> Aslan it says Your the *Gangster of Love.*


 
...well, that's what some call me, some people call me Maaaauurice....whoo whooo...'cause I speak of the pompitous of love...


----------



## Schlumpe (Jan 30, 2009)

OK maybe just a picture of the Space Cowboy then . . .


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 30, 2009)

Aslan your'e a bit of a joker aren't you?


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> same



we are loners!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Naaawwwww I remember my first girlfriend when i was 13, she slept with a 16 year old who beat me up the day before.



What a.........(dont want to say it)!!!! Geeze a 16yo and a 13yo abit stuffed up aint it?


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

shane13 said:


> What a.........(dont want to say it)!!!! Geeze a 16yo and a 13yo abit stuffed up aint it?


 

yeh just a bit..


----------



## Minka (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha its not PG rated thats why.. but i bet your referring to the one of us walking on the beach...holding hands... eating ice cream.... good times indeed lol





Aslan said:


> *Minka *- Why haven't you posted one of our romantic photos yet sexy?


----------



## Ebzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

Almost 2 years... <3


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jan 30, 2009)

me n ma girl...


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 30, 2009)

Me and msANIA!!..


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 30, 2009)

shane13 said:


> we are loners!


 

Hell yeah! = ) Who would like a face to names thread? the last one was a complete fail.


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 30, 2009)

here is my boy!!

photo was taken my first trip to the snow.... got me hooked!!


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is me and my girlfriend Natasha (2yrs)


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 30, 2009)

WOOOO Didnt expect that pic to be soooooo big!!


----------



## hallie (Jan 30, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> WOOOO Didnt expect that pic to be soooooo big!!


 
Ha,ha,ha, EXTREME CLOSE UP...!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 30, 2009)

This is me and my sweetheart:







Stewart


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW you both look so happy :lol:


----------



## Lozza (Jan 30, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> This is me and my sweetheart:
> 
> 
> Stewart


 LOL :lol:


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 30, 2009)

shane13 said:


> we are loners!


 same lol!


----------

